# Help me in choosing the right 3G connection @ Delhi/NCR



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Friends,

Sandip here & guys I need your help in choosing the right ISP for 3G 
Basically I from Assam but for my higher studies i am shifting to Delhi - Rohini in a month.

Mine college is at Rohini - so will staying nearby or maybe max 5-6Km apart from it.

I have no idea about the 3G connectivity at the nearby places so help in choosing the best 3G coverage network.

For me the *Aircel 3G *Plans are the cheapest - so any idea how the network over their.

I have also seen a good plan of *MTNL 3G* (Rs. 4500/-  with 200GB Data Traffic and 6 Months Validity) - its not the cheapest but the data usage limit is really very high and they have some really great Weekly & Daily plans.

So tell about it also, hows the 3G coverage.

Today every 3G providers have slashed their prices  & plans are almost similar.
I have a 3G Modem which is Unlocked to all networks , so keeping multiple options won't be a problem for me.

So users please share your experience ....... 

Regard's
SaNdiP


----------

